# A Good Day on the Lake...



## Sounds Good (Jun 30, 2008)

Took a trip to a fishing hole that will remain nameless 8) and 184 fish later, decided it was time to leave... They were mostly all bluegill and shellcrackers. Here are a few pics...


----------



## EagleBaseball (Jun 30, 2008)

thats a slaying lol :shock: ... would hate to have to clean all those things  but should be a an excellent cookout


----------



## Waterwings (Jun 30, 2008)

That's a heck of a catch! What type of rig and bait were you using?


----------



## Sounds Good (Jun 30, 2008)

Waterwings said:


> That's a heck of a catch! What type of rig and bait were you using?



Crickets and corks. Everytime you throw one out, the cork leaves a hole in the water going under. The few bass were caught on Zoom worms when we took a break from bream fishing.


----------



## Waterwings (Jun 30, 2008)

Cool ! 8)


----------



## BassAddict (Jun 30, 2008)

=D> =D> Very nice catch =D> =D>


----------



## Sounds Good (Jun 30, 2008)

Addict, we caught those not too far from you, over just off of 82 in Winona.


----------



## little anth (Jun 30, 2008)

great job and have fun cleanin them #-o


----------



## BassAddict (Jun 30, 2008)

Sounds Good said:


> Addict, we caught those not too far from you, over just off of 82 in Winona.



We got the creek right by the house with some decent bass in there, Id rather just walk down there and save the gas!!


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Jul 1, 2008)

Awesome man! I love bream fishing, just not the work that comes after the catch.


----------



## biggun79 (Jul 1, 2008)

that is the kind off day that will get any kid to go fishin for the rest of there life do you have any you can take to your spot


----------



## Sounds Good (Jul 1, 2008)

biggun79 said:


> that is the kind off day that will get any kid to go fishin for the rest of there life do you have any you can take to your spot



Oh yeah, I've got a 13 year old son who is my unofficial fishing partner. He's more ready than I am for the boat to be finished.


----------

